# (WA) *5/07-CBR STUD: CH HRCH"Rebel"MH,'06 MN Finalist



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

_AT STUD:_:
*CH INTL CH*HRCH Nordom's Apache Rebel MH WDQ* - Finalist at the 2006 AKC MN...He has qualified for the MN of 04,05,06 and on May 6/07 Rebel qualified for 2007 MN....Rebel is one of the 2 CBR to FINISH at this years Master National - both were bred by "Nordom" Chesapeakes.
 
 

*SIRE:* Gemini's Apache Clipper MH*** (Ofa,Cerf)
*DAM:* Intl CH Nordom's Catch Me Quik AM CAN SH WDX (Ofa, Cerf)

*REBEL:* DOB: 9/12/01 OFA: CB-7553G25M-PI, CERF:CB-4394, PRA: "A-1", Thyroid rated normal 6/06.
Natural, Chilled, Frozen Semen. For Stud contract and other pertinment info check out Rebel's page:
http://www.nordomchessybayret.com/nordomchesapeakes_008.htm

*"Rebel" *Loves to train. He is a reliable dog in competition and a consistant finisher. He has qualified in 20 MH Tests in a row including the '06 MN! He also has 7 HRCH finishes in a row. He is fast, stylish, an excellent marker and runs great lines on his blinds. He gets along well with other dogs and loves people of all ages. Rebel is hunted every year on duck and geese!

_*For more info contact*:_ Dom Szechenyi, [email protected], or phone 360 629-7504 Evenings.

Norene S.
*NORDOM CHESAPEAKES*
http://www.nordomchessybayret.com/nordomchesapeakes.htm


----------

